# Anyone Excited for Curiosity Mars Rover? Curiosity Lands - safe! (MERGED)



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

I'm not usually into sciencey stuff. I find it fascinating at times, but I'm more a connoisseur of the arts. I guess I do like techie stuff sometimes though... at any rate, I'm kind of excited for the Mars rover landing. I don't really know what to expect from it, but my family has sort of been in the space business since the 70s, so I guess some of that curiosity had to rub off on me at some point. According to the rover's twitter (yes it has a twitter feed: @MarsCuriosity) it should be landing August 6th at 1:31am EST. I've heard the odds are like 30% of a good landing? But once it does land it's the size of a car, so it should be able to handle terrain better than the last attempt.

And personal plug, here's my grandfather's thoughts on the upcoming mission. Kind of proud of him. http://www.nasa.gov/centers/langley/news/researchernews/rn_JYoung.html


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I have the date and time down in my calender. I watched live when the Spirit and Opportunity landed and I will watch this too. 

It was so cool when the first pics came through and they put them up on that wall while we all were watching. And the wait time with the time delay. Pins and needles. 

I love space stuff.  

30%, oh boy. That one is large.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I thought there was going to be live video of it?  Am I way off base?    Link to it?


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

I haven't heard about a live feed or not.  I'd be surprised if they had an actual live feed, if they do have a feed.  I expect they want time to decide if we need to see the little green men or if it'd cause mass panic... assuming a little green man committee greets the rover upon landing.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

It was live for the other 2 rovers. Back then it was through Nasa's link on their website.

http://www.nasa.gov/mission_pages/msl/index.html

Scroll down and they list where you can watch live.


----------



## J.R.Mooneyham (Mar 14, 2011)

I'm sure glad I'm NOT on the project team. Since the chances of a spectacular failure, or the rover ending up basically dead on arrival even if it lands all right, are higher than 50%. The previous rover project where there was more than one, and they used air bags for protection, seemed a lot less risky. I do wish NASA luck (I'll cringe in sympathy for them if disaster strikes).


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Scheherazade said:


> And personal plug, here's my grandfather's thoughts on the upcoming mission. Kind of proud of him. http://www.nasa.gov/centers/langley/news/researchernews/rn_JYoung.html


Thanks for sharing this!

I'm looking forward with bated breath to the landing...

Betsy


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The biggest hurdle is getting the new rover down safely, for sure. Fingers firmly crossed. But so far as I know, Curiosity is not equipped to explore Mars' underground caverns, and we need to do that sometime. Why? Because apparently, at certain times of year, large amounts of methane exude from them.

Geological activity? Nope, Mars is literally a dead planet. So where's the methane coming from? (I'm just begging for some smart alec response here, aren't I?)


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Tony Richards said:


> Geological activity? Nope, Mars is literally a dead planet. So where's the methane coming from? (I'm just begging for some smart alec response here, aren't I?)












Pretty sure that's how they make Astronaut Ice Cream, too.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

That was one of the _better_ smart alec responses.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

I can't wait!


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Curiosity and Neil deGrasse Tyson are having a chat on Twitter as we speak.  Apparently the rover has been playing "I Spy" with people on the ground and listening to David Bowie to keep itself entertained.  It is set to land within a 12 x 4 miles area near some interesting rocks, is powered by Plutonium-238, takes 15 minutes to send signals back to Earth, has passed all of its checks for landing so far, has a top speed of 1.5 inches/sec, a 1 Martian Year Warranty (23 Earth months), and has no stance on the Scientists vs. Engineers debate.


----------



## Shayne Parkinson (Mar 19, 2010)

Yes! We'll both be watching, and trying to remember to breathe. 

Scheherazade, what a wonderful connection you have to space exploration via your grandfather! I wonder if he knew New Zealander William Pickering, who was Head of JPL for many years.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

I'll have to ask.  I was still 5 months away from being born when Viking actually landed, but I remember all the stickers and patches and notebooks from the project he had in the house.  Weirdly, coming from a family full of engineers, I managed to embrace the artistic and teaching background of my father's side instead, despite them having pretty minimal involvement in my life (I didn't even see my father from age 4 to like 24 and can probably still count the times I have seen him on one hand since then).  Funny how genetics work... I hate math but can do it passably I guess.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Shayne Parkinson said:


> Yes! We'll both be watching, and trying to remember to breathe.
> 
> Scheherazade, what a wonderful connection you have to space exploration via your grandfather! I wonder if he knew New Zealander William Pickering, who was Head of JPL for many years.


He said he doesn't remember the name, no.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

So neat about your grandfather. I love that he's trying inspire the younger generation. He sounds like a wonderful guy.


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

I live practically next door to JPL, I really should go on the tour someday. (i think I heard they have a tour.) Curiosity is going to a more interesting part of Mars than before, someplace other than a flat plain. If it sets down with its unique landing system it should send some great stuff.


----------



## cidneyswanson (Feb 1, 2011)

I hardly ever stop by anymore, but when I saw this post I just had to SQUEEEEEEEE! Scheherazade, that is so cool about your family background. Very jealous. I was so curious about science and astronomy as a kid, but my family was strictly arts-and-crafts and literature. I married a physicist--go figure. Also, not to be pluggish, but I have a Mars title releasing Sunday and I keep telling myself that I can't possibly be anywhere near as nervous as the good folks at JPL.  Crossing every body part that this Rover makes it safely.

I saw on the news last night that whichever network is doing the Olympics here in California will have live coverage. It looked national in nature, so maybe check your local news? I will be over at NASA Ames for their live event. I CANNOT WAIT!!!


----------



## Shayne Parkinson (Mar 19, 2010)

Scheherazade said:


> He said he doesn't remember the name, no.


Probably before your grandfather's time, then. William Pickering was director of JPL from 1954 to 1976 - he retired when Viking was on its way to Mars. We're very proud of him in New Zealand.  He has a mountain peak named after him, as well as a few roads. He died several years ago, so unfortunately won't be able to watch this landing (unless perhaps from a better vantage point!)


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Hm, probably wasn't before his time, but maybe just not in the area?  My grandfather worked at NASA/Langley in Virginia.  He retired in 1986, so I suspect he was working there before Pickering retired.  I'd have to get exact dates from him, though.  I know he worked on Viking for 10 years, of course I'm not sure in what capacity.  He was an engineer, I know that much.  He did say he was at JPL when it landed according to the article, though.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

This is apparently the official stream: http://www.ustream.tv/nasajpl

They also have this computer simulation that allows you to follow it: http://eyes.nasa.gov/

Okay... now I get why there's the 30% chance of a safe landing. Look at everything that has to happen just right:
http://mars.jpl.nasa.gov/msl/multimedia/interactives/edlcuriosity/index-2.html

And another article from my grandfather with bad online formatting from The Virginian Pilot: http://hamptonroads.com/2012/08/martian-chronicle

And a picture of the actual article cuz I'm proud of him: http://i.imgur.com/XzAt1.jpg


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

I'll be watching! Amateur astronomy is one of my hobbies and although I don't follow a lot of the science-y side of things, I do follow the cool stuff like this.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Just another opportunity to enjoy the marvels of science.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> Just another opportunity to enjoy the marvels of science.


No no, Opportunity is one of the rovers already on Mars, and still plugging away after 8 (Earth) years.....


----------



## Shayne Parkinson (Mar 19, 2010)

I've just been watching the "seven minutes of terror" video, and I'll be crossing my fingers even more tightly now! It's an amazing project.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Shayne Parkinson said:


> I've just been watching the "seven minutes of terror" video, and I'll be crossing my fingers even more tightly now! It's an amazing project.


Geez... just watched that myself. Pretty crazy. Here's a link to it!


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I think we'll stay up late here and watch, it's crazy not to! I wonder if any tv stations will carry the feed? Didn't there used to be a NASA tv channel?


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Official coverage of the landing will begin on NASA TV at 8:30pm Pacific / 11:30pm Eastern on Sunday night. I think most cable companies carry it, but it looks like you can watch NASA TV online at http://www.nasa.gov/multimedia/nasatv/ too.

There's also the UStream coverage at http://www.ustream.tv/NASAJPL that has had status updates through the afternoon, a preview of the landing which started half an hour ago at 3pm Pacific and then landing coverage starting at 8:30pm Pacific. There's also an HD Stream at http://www.ustream.tv/NASAJPL2 that will have Mission Control transmissions only.

People with an Xbox 360 apparently also have an option to watch via a Mars Rover section added to the dashboard on the main page. San Francisco's Exploratorium has a webcast beginning at 10:15pm Pacific at http://www.exploratorium.edu/mars/.

You can also go to Times Square if you happen to live in New York. The Toshiba Vision screens there will be airing the landing beginning at 11:30pm EST until 4am. You can get the audio through Third Rock Radio by using the TuneIn mobile app on your mobile device.

There are also viewing parties all over the country... they claim to show them at http://www.nasa.gov/mission_pages/mars/eventlocations/index.html but I don't see anything listed there. It might be easier to Google for those if you're interested in trying to find one.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Just an 1:16 till entry and 1:23 until touchdown!  Of course it'll take us another 14 minutes to find out if it made it after that.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I am trying to stay up and I am getting so tired. Getting old.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Got a nice quality stream going on my TV through my Google TV. 

Wonder what is going through all the folks head now sitting there going through the list of things. 
They are all wearing Curiosity shirts.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Yeah, it sounds like everything is going well so far!  Just 9 minutes to touchdown!


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Sqeeeeee Touchdown!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Images are here, first thumb nail Wohooooooo it worked.  

A wheel in the picture.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

That was pretty amazing.  I really hope we fund more of this in the future.  It really feels like what we need to be doing instead of fighting each other.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

Absolutely amazing! I had tears in my eyes watching all the team members find out their hard work had paid off. Being in Hawaii, it's just dark outside now, so we had it streaming through my iPad onto the tv and the entire family watched together. What a moment!


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

That was amazing. So thrilled for them, and for all of us!


----------



## MeiLinMiranda (Feb 17, 2011)

We made the kids come in and watch. Pix and it did happen! \o/


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Even Curiosity posts self pics on Twitter.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I think I was holding my breath for the last five minutes of the descent! 

Mike


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

That really was a mind boggling accomplishment. I can't wait to see where the story goes from here. I kept asking my three kids (all of whom claim science as their favorite subject) if they wouldnt want to be a part of something like this someday. None of them seemed particularly interested, unfortunately, lol. 

I pointed out that although they'd have to wear the team polo on important occasions, they could have any sort of hairstyle or facial hair they liked 😄if they worked there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Casper Parks (May 1, 2011)

Mars Curisoity landed safe...

Watched it live via the NASA website.


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

What a great achievement !! and what fascinating adventures we have to follow when she starts working...


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

It is very exciting to watch SciFi happen in real life in front of our eyes.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

My grandfather lived from horse & buggy days (pre automobile) through first man on the moon (1876 - 1969).  I've lived (so far) from early regular commercial flights through first Mars landing.  I've got some years to go.  What more will happen in my lifetime?


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

hsuthard said:


> I pointed out that although they'd have to wear the team polo on important occasions,


I noticed the blue shirts. I thought maybe they were secretly helpful Honda guys.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I've merged two similar threads so that y'all can celebrate together!

Betsy


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

This is just a brilliant achievement! To land such a heavy and complex device safely, by means of (wow!) a crane hovering high up in the Martian air? Given that -- once we learn how to do something successfully (fly in aircraft, build computer systems, and now this) we keep on doing it at an increasingly faster and more sophisticated rate -- this might turn out to be a truly massive step for humankind in space.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Sandpiper said:


> My grandfather lived from horse & buggy days (pre automobile) through first man on the moon (1876 - 1969). I've lived (so far) from early regular commercial flights through first Mars landing. I've got some years to go. What more will happen in my lifetime?


My favorite example of this type of thing is Mary Stafford, mother of astronaut Tom Stafford. As an infant, Mary was brought to the Oklahoma Territory in a covered Wagon, but she lived to see her son fly around the Moon as commander of Apollo 10.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Check out this photo of the landing! Amazing

http://photoblog.nbcnews.com/_news/2012/08/06/13146951-mars-orbiter-captures-rover-in-midair?chromedomain=cosmiclog&lite

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Wow.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

And some more photos--these are of the engineers reactions in the control room. Priceless! (And now we know the name of the photographer we saw in their faces the whole time last night.)

http://www.buzzfeed.com/gavon/20-feel-good-photos-of-scientists-freaking-out-abo


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I just read an article in Huffington Post about the adorable engineer with the Mohawk and stars carved into his hair. My kids all noticed and commented on him last night. Apparently, his team VOTED on his hair style, he has a different 'do for each mission. How cool!

Meet The NASA Worker Everyone's In Love With

_edited as link was broken on my iPad. --Betsy_


----------



## ellesu (Feb 19, 2009)

Makes me feel a _bit_ better about one of my sons telling me last week that he has a purple (or was it red) Mohawk.   This son is in another state going to school and I haven't seen him all summer. I didn't have the courage to ask for pictures....

I stayed up and watched last night/this morning. Loved it! Job well done!


----------



## Shayne Parkinson (Mar 19, 2010)

The Hooded Claw said:


> Check out this photo of the landing! Amazing
> 
> http://photoblog.nbcnews.com/_news/2012/08/06/13146951-mars-orbiter-captures-rover-in-midair?chromedomain=cosmiclog&lite
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


Yes, isn't that stunning? I was just thinking it was a shame we had no pics of the lander on the way down, and then my husband came across that one in his newsfeed.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

And for those who are not only space buffs, but also are photography buffs, here's an article (with a pic!) about the cameras on the rover. I found it interesting that Curiosity has only 8 gig of onboard storage for photos, and sends back thumbnails first so NASA can tell it which ones it is willing to tie up transmission time sending in high-resolution!

http://www.popphoto.com/gear/2012/08/what-cameras-are-capturing-those-photos-mars


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

I didn't figure we'd get to see this part of it. I was happily surprised.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

And the first color photo!


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

That shadow gives me shivers down my spine. I don't know why, its just so awesome. 

I feel like I want to put my hand on the ground, right there.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Amazing!


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

http://m.dpreview.com/news/2012/08/08/Curiosity-interview-with-Malin-Space-Science-Systems-Mike-Ravine

Why they chose a two megapixel camera to send to Mars!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

Interesting story. I buy the data transmission part, but setting specs in 2004 and not adjusting to more current standards? That seems a bit ridiculous!


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

hsuthard said:


> Interesting story. I buy the data transmission part, but setting specs in 2004 and not adjusting to more current standards? That seems a bit ridiculous!


Considering the consequences of an equipment failure--at best, no pics, and at worst it fails in a way that takes something else down with it, and the limited value of higher res cameras, I believe it. For these interplanetary missions, they get at best one shot every few years, and often there's no way to so much as jiggle a cable to try to correct an equipment failure. So their culture is extremely conservative.

If nothing else, I suspect fear of being tagged forever as "the guy who messed up the Curiosity mission" and possibly skipped for selection in future missions probably plays a part in nobody being willing to stick his neck out and be champion of any change that doesn't have an extremely high payoff.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,28300.msg531590.html#msg531590

A couple of years ago I reported on a book I'd read about an earlier Mars Rover mission, and what it is like to be in charge. Highly recommended if this thread appeals to you.

The book discusses how competitive it is to be a part of a mission like this, which helped drive my suspicions about fear of championing a failure in my previous post.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Over the weekend, NASA is installing new software on two of the computers on board the lander! These computers dealt with landing and navigation on the way to Mars, but that will never be needed again, so NASA is installing new software on them more suited to running around on the surface of Mars!

http://www.engadget.com/2012/08/11/nasas-curiosity-rover-receives-long-distance-ota-update-brain/


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

Hey, did anybody catch two of the NASA scientists on NPR's "Wait, Wait, . . . Don't Tell Me" today? I just caught the last couple of minutes, but I plan to download the podcast and listen. Sounded like a cute segment - for the Not My Job quiz, instead of asking them about the Mars Curiosity Rover mission, they asked them about Mars Candy.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

hsuthard said:


> Hey, did anybody catch two of the NASA scientists on NPR's "Wait, Wait, . . . Don't Tell Me" today? I just caught the last couple of minutes, but I plan to download the podcast and listen. Sounded like a cute segment - for the Not My Job quiz, instead of asking them about the Mars Curiosity Rover mission, they asked them about Mars Candy.


Yes! I heard most of their segment. I only missed a small part of their introduction, ~ 30 seconds.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

They are going to install a software update? On a vehicle on Mars? I sure hope that goes better than the update I did last week on my computer, upstairs  

That just blows my mind. A computer on Mars.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Atunah said:


> They are going to install a software update? On a vehicle on Mars? I sure hope that goes better than the update I did last week on my computer, upstairs
> 
> That just blows my mind. A computer on Mars.


The alternative -- a trained hamster inside the rover working the controls -- didn't really work. So yes, they had to settle for a computer.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Tony Richards said:


> The alternative -- a trained hamster inside the rover working the controls -- didn't really work. So yes, they had to settle for a computer.


It was such a tragedy... telracs had put in so many hours training that hamster. But the little Buzzard learned to get drunk on the alcohol in the hydraulic fluid.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I just have problems wrapping my mind at the distance and them being able to to a update. Do they number them? 
Rover 2.0?  

This whole thing is just so mind blowing. I wish my puny lifespan was longer, so I could be around to see even more things like this in the future.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

The Hooded Claw said:


> Considering the consequences of an equipment failure--at best, no pics, and at worst it fails in a way that takes something else down with it, and the limited value of higher res cameras, I believe it. For these interplanetary missions, they get at best one shot every few years, and often there's no way to so much as jiggle a cable to try to correct an equipment failure. So their culture is extremely conservative.
> 
> If nothing else, I suspect fear of being tagged forever as "the guy who messed up the Curiosity mission" and possibly skipped for selection in future missions probably plays a part in nobody being willing to stick his neck out and be champion of any change that doesn't have an extremely high payoff.


Yes everything is detailed to the smallest degree including power requirements. Just changing the camera could involve changes to the power supply, the motherboard, wiring, placement in the frame etc.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

The Hooded Claw said:


> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,28300.msg531590.html#msg531590
> 
> A couple of years ago I reported on a book I'd read about an earlier Mars Rover mission, and what it is like to be in charge. Highly recommended if this thread appeals to you.
> 
> The book discusses how competitive it is to be a part of a mission like this, which helped drive my suspicions about fear of championing a failure in my previous post.


And it's eligible for Prime Lending. I'm off to get it now.

Mike


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

The rover team is having a ask anything on Reddit right now.

http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/ybmmh/we_are_engineers_and_scientists_on_the_mars/

I found it interesting that all the scientist basically live and work on mars time and have to keep programming their alarm clocks 

Here is that question and answer:



> Indeed 60 points 46 minutes ago
> Since the Martian Day is 24 hours, 40 minutes, 40 minutes longer than an Earth day, do the JPL scientists and engineers live their lives on Martian days to stay in sync?
> 
> CuriosityMarsRover 88 points 31 minutes ago
> ...


Here are the songs Curiosity has been woken up with so far 

Sol 2: "Good Morning Good Morning" Beatles, Sgt. Peppers Lonely Hearts Club
Sol 3: "Good morning, good morning" from Singing in the Rain.
Sol 5: Wagner "The ride of the valkyries" R10 Victory Song: Theme from "Mission Impossible"
Sol 6: "Got the Time" by Anthrax, and "Echelon" by 30 Seconds to Mars
Sol 7: The Doors - "Break on Through", and George Harrison - "Got My Mind Set on You"
Sol 8: Theme from Star Wars by John Williams
Sol 9: Wake Up Little Susie by Simon and Garfunkel
Sol 10: Frank Sinatra "Come Fly with me"

They were asked what has been an unexpected thing so far and they posted this picture saying they didn't expect the large pebbles on the rover. I guess they expected dust.

http://mars.jpl.nasa.gov/msl/images/pia16040_Sell_2_Thruster_Divots-br2.jpg

_________________________________________

And I had no idea we had Planetary Protection Guidelines. 
http://planetaryprotection.nasa.gov/about


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

I am curious if we find any signs of life; no matter how primitive. To find life outside the solar system is nothing more than a theory at this stage...


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

*DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) said:


> I am curious if we find any signs of life; no matter how primitive. To find life outside the solar system is nothing more than a theory at this stage...


Best bet for that is Europa, one of Jupiter's moons, which might have actual liquid water underneath its icy surface. As the NASA guys say, "If you're looking for life, follow the water."


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Today's Woot shirt is fitting for this thread 

http://shirt.woot.com/offers/curiosity-8#read-more


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

Atunah said:


> Today's Woot shirt is fitting for this thread
> 
> http://shirt.woot.com/offers/curiosity-8#read-more


Thanks! I just ordered one. My 14yo has a reputation for wearing fun t shirts that I help him maintain.

I saw a great t shirt on a guy downtown the other today that said in large block letters "I NEED MY SPACE" with the NASA logo. I need to find that one.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Atunah said:


> Today's Woot shirt is fitting for this thread
> 
> http://shirt.woot.com/offers/curiosity-8#read-more


I ordered one, and it has shipped. Whee!


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Got my Mars shirt and I love it. So cute.  

Just in case someone sees this and missed out on the daily shirt woot, you can still buy the shirt from the reckoning page. It just costs a little more. $15 instead of $12.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

As the result of a curse inflicted by an evil wizard while I rescued a beautiful virgin from being sacrificed, I don't have depth perception. Those of you who have avoided such misfortune may find this 3D view from Mars of interest:

http://marsmobile.jpl.nasa.gov/msl/multimedia/images/?ImageID=4610

You'll need a set of those goofy red/blue glasses.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Darn, I can't do 3D either. I can only see one of the colors on those glasses and boy do I get dizzy.  

Sad thing is, I actually have a bunch of 3D glasses all over the house for hubby. I'll show him later.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Thanks! When I find one of our pairs of red/blue glasses, I will look at it again. DH also cannot see in 3D.


Spoiler



(I asked DH if he rescued any beautiful virgins. He said that he only rescued one.  )


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

They're spheres that are crunchy on the outside, soft in the middle, and look like blueberries....So they're either a new Nabisco snack, or it is something weird on Mars....

http://news.discovery.com/space/mystery-spheres-mars-120915.html


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

There is an image from the mission that NASA has been desperately trying to suppress, but it has leaked, fortunately. So now we know!


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

He must be checking to see if Curiosity has stolen his Iludium Q36 space modulator.... 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------

